# Are companion coupons allowed on the Autotrain?



## Alyssas12 (May 5, 2019)

Are companion coupons allowed on the Auto-train?

If so, how does one acquire a companion coupon?

I look forward to your answers. I am a newbie!

Thanks,
Alyssa


----------



## dlagrua (May 9, 2019)

I believe Companion Coupons can be used on the Autotrain. The condition is that it is applied to the coach fare only. If you decide to book a roomette then you will only save on the coach fare portion of the second ticket. You get companion coupons by setting up an Amtrak Guest Rewards account and as your trips or Amtrak Credit card purchases accumulate you can receive coupons as part of the rewards. The only other way to get a coupon is to put the word out and some member who hasn't planned a trip in the window of usage expiration date may share one.


----------

